# Nobody Mentioned that Flashes EAT batteries



## sm4him

Finally got an off-camera flash, a Yongnuo 560.  I've had almost no time to practice doing anything with it, but one thing I've discovered quickly is that the thing takes the batteries I put in, chews them up like candy and spits them out.
So every time I finally have a few minutes to go outside and practice shooting some birds, it turns out, the flash doesn't work.  Dead batteries.

I've been using regular old Duracell or Energizer batteries, because I was too uneducated about flashes to know what a bad idea that was.  In another recent thread, I just saw some other possibilities, but I have to admit, I'd never even heard of some of them. Pixel battery packs? Eneloops? 

So, what's your recommendation for a good battery for the flash that will give me a bit more "flash for my buck" than regular batteries?  Will just regular Duracell or Energizer NiMH batteries work better?  Or do I need to throw yet more money at the photography monster in my house, for some specialized batteries?

I'm not a pro, and don't even play like one on Facebook.  I don't really do portrait photography (other than just a bit to learn how). I'm mostly using the flash to improve my bird and other nature photography, experiment with a little pseudo-macro or water drop stuff, things like that.  So, I don't need PRO equipment, and if my flash fails it will disappoint only ME, not paying clients.  But I'd still like to not have to change the batteries every single time I use the durn flash!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

If you're constantly doing full power dumps, regardless of who makes the flash they'll go through batteries pretty quick.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Yeah.. ditto ^^^^^

What flash power?  The way I use flash, it lasts through the whole wedding.. sometimes I change the battery in the middle just because  I want to make sure.


----------



## analog.universe

Rechargeable batteries are an absolute must.  Regular alkaline batteries are obsolete technology, not necessary since the early 90s.  They are low capacity, horrible for the environment, and expensive.... the only place they might still be useful is in something like a smoke detector, but even then I'd probably choose a single use lithium cell.

I use Duracell 2450mAh NiMH AA's in my speedlights, and they give me hundreds of full power flashes left on continuously for hours at a time.  20 minutes of charge gets me hours of use, so I have 3 sets for 2 flashes and I'm always covered.

Beyond this are dedicated lithium ion packs based on the technology used in laptops and cell phones (quantum is a brand that comes to mind), which are very high performance, but generally more expensive.


----------



## sm4him

Sw1tchFX said:


> If you're constantly doing full power dumps, regardless of who makes the flash they'll go through batteries pretty quick.



Not to sound totally ignorant, but what's a "full power dump?"  I assume you just mean USING the flash on full power? So far, I've just experimented a little with it at various power levels. I haven't used it on full power that often, more often at half-power or less.  But I really haven't used it for more than 30 minutes (not using it continuously for 30 minutes, just over the span of 30 minutes) at a time, because that's all the time I've HAD lately.  And the batteries do good to make it through one session.


----------



## sm4him

analog.universe said:


> Rechargeable batteries are an absolute must.  Regular alkaline batteries are obsolete technology, not necessary since the early 90s.  They are low capacity, horrible for the environment, and expensive.... the only place they might still be useful is in something like a smoke detector, but even then I'd probably choose a single use lithium cell.
> 
> I use Duracell 2450mAh NiMH AA's in my speedlights, and they give me hundreds of full power flashes left on continuously for hours at a time.  20 minutes of charge gets me hours of use, so I have 3 sets for 2 flashes and I'm always covered.
> 
> Beyond this are dedicated lithium ion packs based on the technology used in laptops and cell phones (quantum is a brand that comes to mind), which are very high performance, but generally more expensive.



I agree about the alkaline batteries; but I do use them in things like TV remotes where they last a long time, and it's not worth the extra price to me to buy better ones. I'd been given a bunch of them recently, so I thought I could just use them in the flash.
It sounds like you're getting pretty good results from the Duracell NiMHs, I may try those or the Energizer equivalent...but I'm still curious about the other options, like these "eneloops" or Pixel battery packs that were referred to in another thread.


----------



## sm4him

Schwettylens said:


> Yeah.. ditto ^^^^^
> 
> What flash power?  The way I use flash, it lasts through the whole wedding.. sometimes I change the battery in the middle just because  I want to make sure.



Various flash power settings, since I'm just experimenting with it and learning how to use the thing right now. But it's not on full power all that much.  So, what are you using?


----------



## Destin

analog.universe said:
			
		

> Rechargeable batteries are an absolute must.  Regular alkaline batteries are obsolete technology, not necessary since the early 90s.  They are low capacity, horrible for the environment, and expensive.... the only place they might still be useful is in something like a smoke detector, but even then I'd probably choose a single use lithium cell.
> 
> I use Duracell 2450mAh NiMH AA's in my speedlights, and they give me hundreds of full power flashes left on continuously for hours at a time.  20 minutes of charge gets me hours of use, so I have 3 sets for 2 flashes and I'm always covered.
> 
> Beyond this are dedicated lithium ion packs based on the technology used in laptops and cell phones (quantum is a brand that comes to mind), which are very high performance, but generally more expensive.



I use the same duracells in mine with great, great results. Thousands of flashes at 1/2 power, hundreds at full power. 

You can get them in a pack with a charger from Walmart for like $20, additional packs of batteries are $10. I have 3 chargers and 10 sets of batteries, but I also have 5 flash units.


----------



## Spoe

Eneloop from Sanyo. One of the top, if not the best rechargeable batteries around right now. They also can hold the charge a _very_ long time, so you don't have to worry about them draining when not being used.


----------



## Big Mike

Yes, certainly get away from Alkaline batteries. 

The most common type to use, are NiMH rechargeable batteries.  They work really well, and one great benefit of using them in a flash, is that they work pretty consistently, until the batteries are almost (80-90%) used up.  Then the flash really starts to slow down.  With Alkaline batteries, you notice the slow down around the 50% mark...so you can continue using the flash for some time...it just gets slower and slower.  I used to use alkaline batteries in a flash, take them out when they slowed down...then use them in something else (flash light, kids toys) and they would last for months or years.  

Back to NiMH.  There is (was) a major problem with them...they had a terrible shelf life.  In other words, they would discharge, even when not in use.  So if you charged them up, then left them along for weeks or months, they would be almost dead when you when to use them.  
This problem is now almost fixed.  Sanyo Eneloops were one of the first (certainly the most popular) type of NiMH batteries to have a much long shelf life.  They will retain much of their charge over a longer period of time (not being used).  These days, more and more companies have this technology...although, it's not front and center in their advertising or packaging.  

One of the disadvantages of the Eneloops, is that they have a lower capacity (mah) than the better models of Duracell/Energizer etc.  For example, I think the AA Eneloops are 2000 mah.  Many of my Energizers are in the range of 2450 to 2700 mah.  That is a measure of their capacity, and thus how many flashes you can get out of them.

Another thing to be aware of, is the charger and charging.  They say these batteries don't have a memory, meaning that you can charge them up, even if they aren't all the way dead, without any harm or ill affects.  I believe that to be true...but I also think they benefit from an occasional full draining and charge.  
Most will tell you that the rate of charge (and resulting heat build up) will affect the overall lifespan of the batteries.  You want to avoid the 'one hour' chargers, as they can push a lot of power and thus build up a lot of heat.  A slower charger is said to be better.
Also, a very cheap 'dumb' charger will just charge and relies on you to take them out when their done.  Better ones will detect when the batteries are full (or acting like their full) and turn off the charge.  Some will also monitor heat.

The best chargers, allow you to set the charging rate.  That way you have the option for a nice slow/cool charge, or you can speed it up if you need.  Also, these good chargers may also have a cycle mode, to fully discharge and charge up the batteries.  They may even have a 'break-in' mode, which is meant for the first time you charge them....but it's also great for older batteries that don't work so well anymore.  
Yet another mode is 'test'.  This mode, runs the batteries though several charge and discharge cycles and tells you the actual capacity.  It's not uncommon to find that many batteries don't live up to their rated capacity...and some will sometimes be higher than rated.  
Usually, after a long life of being used...the capacity drops.  That is where the break-in mode can help to reset that capacity back to where it should be.

Here is probably the most recommended 'really good' charger. MAHA / POWEREX MH-C9000 WizardOne Charger-Analyzer for 4 AA / AAA


----------



## MLeeK

Spoe said:


> Eneloop from Sanyo. One of the top, if not the best rechargeable batteries around right now. They also can hold the charge a _very_ long time, so you don't have to worry about them draining when not being used.


Eneloops and several others are "Ultra Low Discharge" batteries  which causes less energy use producing heat each time you fire them causing them to last longer when in use and not overheat. They also last longer in recharges than regular rechargeables because the amount of energy they discharge is much reduced while sitting unused. 

As far as the regular AA batteries go the cheapies won't last you a minute or two. The decent ones will last a little while, but if you are using quite a bit of power in your flash it won't be long. The GOOD ones will last a bit longer, but you'd still see a difference between an ULD battery and the good disposables.


----------



## Big Mike

I forgot to mention Lithium batteries.  They are not rechargeable, thus bad for the environment...but their big advantage is that they are very light.  If you're traveling with 20 or 32 batteries, the weight savings is pretty significant.  
Lithium Ion battery pack _are_ rechargeable, but they don't make these in AA form, as they don't operate at 1.5/1.2 volts.


----------



## jwbryson1

sm4him said:


> Finally got an off-camera flash, a Yongnuo 560.  I've had almost no time to practice doing anything with it, but one thing I've discovered quickly is that the thing takes the batteries I put in, chews them up like candy and spits them out.
> So every time I finally have a few minutes to go outside and practice shooting some birds, it turns out, the flash doesn't work.  Dead batteries.



Funny, I mentioned this very thing first thing this morning when I had the same problem over the weekend.  Live and learn.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/275841-dont-you-hate-when.html


----------



## sm4him

jwbryson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an off-camera flash, a Yongnuo 560.  I've had almost no time to practice doing anything with it, but one thing I've discovered quickly is that the thing takes the batteries I put in, chews them up like candy and spits them out.
> So every time I finally have a few minutes to go outside and practice shooting some birds, it turns out, the flash doesn't work.  Dead batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I mentioned this very thing first thing this morning when I had the same problem over the weekend.  Live and learn.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/275841-dont-you-hate-when.html
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually yours was the one where I read about eneloops and Pixel battery packs, but I didn't want to derail it and since I'd gotten on to ask about this anyway, I just started my own!  But I wouldn't have even known to ask about "eneloops" if not for your thread.


----------



## sm4him

Thanks everyone for the VERY helpful responses!! This is what I needed to know.  I'll head out tonight and get what I need.

I do have a few NiMH batteries, and a charger.  I used to have several chargers and quite a few batteries for them, but both of my children have left for college in the last year or two, and my chargers and batteries have "mysteriously" disappeared around the same time. 

I'm sure the ones I have aren't that great though, as: 1) they are several years old and b) if they WERE very good ones, they would surely have disappeared as well, lol.

The charger I have is probably 5 years old, at least, and is not a "quick charge" but it also doesn't tell you when the batteries are done charging; you just have to guess.
The batteries are old enough that they are some of those several have mentioned--they charge up, but if they don't get used immediately, they're dead by the time you do want to use them.

I think I'll just go and get a new charger and batteries tonight, now I know MUCH better what to look for!


----------



## Big Mike

Largest selection of AAA, AA, C, D, 9V nimh Rechargeable Replacement Batteries, Chargers, Sanyo, Eneloop, Maha, Imedion, Powerex


----------



## cgipson1

PM'd ya!


----------



## SCraig

I use the Powerex charger and Eneloop batteries as well.  That is a great charger however it is somewhat expensive.  I can get at least a couple of hundred shots of varying power levels from both my SB-600 and SB-700 speedlights before I worry about recharging the batteries.  The Eneloop AA's are only 1900 mAh however part of that is made up if you don't use a flash all that frequently since they have a lower self-discharge rate and don't appear to discharge as much just sitting in my camera bag.


----------



## bratkinson

My 550EX ate Energizers like popping Doritos.  About 20 flashes and it was noticably slower to recharge.  I just picked up a new 580EX II and fed it Eneloops...Everybody here raves about Eneloops so I tried them.  What a difference!  I shot well over 100 flashes on a single charge with little noticable recharge lag.  I can't give 100% of the credit to the Eneloops, though.  I'm sure the 580EX II and my 60D "play together" better than the 550EX and 60D used to.  Just my "don't care about the details...show me the results" opinion.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

If the flash doesn't go to sleep, and is constantly topping off the capacitors, that will also kill your battery life because the batteries are constantly being pulled from. 

If there is one thing i never, ever recommend to people, it's using off brand flashes. If you shoot Nikon or Canon, NONE of them are ever better than the manufacturer brand.


----------



## Destin

Sw1tchFX said:


> If the flash doesn't go to sleep, and is constantly topping off the capacitors, that will also kill your battery life because the batteries are constantly being pulled from.
> 
> If there is one thing i never, ever recommend to people, it's using off brand flashes. If you shoot Nikon or Canon, NONE of them are ever better than the manufacturer brand.



But if you shoot with alot of off camera flash, third party, manual only flashes for OCF use is a good way to save money. I have an sb-600 for on camera work, and 4 yongnuo yn-460 II's in my bag for off camera stuff. No need to pay for all that extra TTL Bull-doo-doo when running an off camera setup, and there is ALOT to be said for being able to get 5 yongnuos for the price of 1 Nikon.


----------



## Edsport

I bought some 3800 mAh batteries on ebay. They were less than a buck each with free shipping so i bought a few extras. Haven't really put them to the test yet though...


----------



## Buckster

Already stated, but I agree: Go with rechargeables.  I like the Eneloops myself, and use the Eneloop long chargers with them. 

I also use the external battery packs with my flashes, and they work GREAT for extending the life of a session AND for super-speedy recycle times.  I have Canon brand CP-E4 units, but I'll bet the Pixel brand are just as good, and they're only about a third the price of the name brand.

I also use both the Canon 580EXII (2 of them) and the Yongnuo YN565EX (2 of them), and find the Yongnuos are VERY much like the Canons, other than when it comes to High Speed Sync, which Yongnuo seems not to have built into their flashes (yet).  It's rare that I've ever used that feature of my Canons anyway, so for the price, the Yongnuos are an excellent bargain.


----------



## sm4him

Thanks everyone!  I went out yesterday and got some Energizer 2300 mAh NiMH batteries for the short term. I have a very basic 8-hour charger, but will probably buy a nicer one and some more batteries in the next few weeks.  

Used the NiMH batteries for a short time last night; I can already tell they'll make a huge difference. Even having used the flash full-power for many of the shots (on purpose--testing how long the flash would last as much as experimenting with how to use it), it's still going strong this morning.


----------



## sm4him

Sw1tchFX said:


> If the flash doesn't go to sleep, and is constantly topping off the capacitors, that will also kill your battery life because the batteries are constantly being pulled from.
> 
> If there is one thing i never, ever recommend to people, it's using off brand flashes. If you shoot Nikon or Canon, NONE of them are ever better than the manufacturer brand.



I certainly can't argue that the Nikon SBs are probably "better" than the Yongnuo 560. But, I CAN say with certainty that I'm glad some of the others I've been taking advice from on this forum did recommend the Yonguo, because I would still be shooting *without* flash if I had to wait until I could afford a Nikon one.  Eventually, I'll get a Nikon SB700 or something. But right now, I am thrilled with being able to LEARN off-camera flash with my cheap Yongnuo.


----------



## Mach0

sm4him said:
			
		

> I certainly can't argue that the Nikon SBs are probably "better" than the Yongnuo 560. But, I CAN say with certainty that I'm glad some of the others I've been taking advice from on this forum did recommend the Yonguo, because I would still be shooting *without* flash if I had to wait until I could afford a Nikon one.  Eventually, I'll get a Nikon SB700 or something. But right now, I am thrilled with being able to LEARN off-camera flash with my cheap Yongnuo.



Just an FYI, you can get a used sb24 or if you are lucky a sb28 for the same price as a yn560. I have never used a yn560 but love my sb's. I like using KEH. Sometimes their inventory isnt fully updated and you can find some of their stuff on amazon. Just search and check the deals under Used or new, etc.


----------



## Big Mike

bratkinson said:


> My 550EX ate Energizers like popping Doritos.  About 20 flashes and it was noticably slower to recharge.  I just picked up a new 580EX II and fed it Eneloops...Everybody here raves about Eneloops so I tried them.  What a difference!  I shot well over 100 flashes on a single charge with little noticable recharge lag.  I can't give 100% of the credit to the Eneloops, though.  I'm sure the 580EX II and my 60D "play together" better than the 550EX and 60D used to.  Just my "don't care about the details...show me the results" opinion.


What type of batteries were you using before?  
Eneloops are great, but I don't think they are going to be any better/faster than any other NiMH batteries.  
But yes, the 580EX II is designed to have a 20% faster recharge than the previous version.


----------



## zx7dave

One word "Eneloops"




sm4him said:


> Finally got an off-camera flash, a Yongnuo 560.  I've had almost no time to practice doing anything with it, but one thing I've discovered quickly is that the thing takes the batteries I put in, chews them up like candy and spits them out.
> So every time I finally have a few minutes to go outside and practice shooting some birds, it turns out, the flash doesn't work.  Dead batteries.
> 
> I've been using regular old Duracell or Energizer batteries, because I was too uneducated about flashes to know what a bad idea that was.  In another recent thread, I just saw some other possibilities, but I have to admit, I'd never even heard of some of them. Pixel battery packs? Eneloops?
> 
> So, what's your recommendation for a good battery for the flash that will give me a bit more "flash for my buck" than regular batteries?  Will just regular Duracell or Energizer NiMH batteries work better?  Or do I need to throw yet more money at the photography monster in my house, for some specialized batteries?
> 
> I'm not a pro, and don't even play like one on Facebook.  I don't really do portrait photography (other than just a bit to learn how). I'm mostly using the flash to improve my bird and other nature photography, experiment with a little pseudo-macro or water drop stuff, things like that.  So, I don't need PRO equipment, and if my flash fails it will disappoint only ME, not paying clients.  But I'd still like to not have to change the batteries every single time I use the durn flash!


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  I went out yesterday and got some Energizer 2300 mAh NiMH batteries for the short term. I have a very basic 8-hour charger, but will probably buy a nicer one and some more batteries in the next few weeks.
> 
> Used the NiMH batteries for a short time last night; I can already tell they'll make a huge difference. Even having used the flash full-power for many of the shots (on purpose--testing how long the flash would last as much as experimenting with how to use it), it's still going strong this morning.



Sm4him,
I have run into almost your exact same issue (bought 2- 560s which chew through batteries) and was going to ask this question on TPF but, decided to search the forum before I started the new thread. So I guess I was wondering, since its three months later, are you happy with your choice?  Thanks 
John


----------



## usayit

Aligator clips
D cell battery holders
Coiled wire
Shrink tube
Minor soldering
Good rechargeable D cells.

or 

Use battery packs.   

I've had some good luck with Energizer NiMH rechargeable and Eneloops.   High Sync/FP/ (or whatever they call it) and full power will eat batteries quickly.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  I went out yesterday and got some Energizer 2300 mAh NiMH batteries for the short term. I have a very basic 8-hour charger, but will probably buy a nicer one and some more batteries in the next few weeks.
> 
> Used the NiMH batteries for a short time last night; I can already tell they'll make a huge difference. Even having used the flash full-power for many of the shots (on purpose--testing how long the flash would last as much as experimenting with how to use it), it's still going strong this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sm4him,
> I have run into almost your exact same issue (bought 2- 560s which chew through batteries) and was going to ask this question on TPF but, decided to search the forum before I started the new thread. So I guess I was wondering, since its three months later, are you happy with your choice?  Thanks
> John
Click to expand...


Absolutely; just about any decent rechargeable will be multitudes better than regular batteries. I keep meaning to buy some "better" batteries and a better charger that were recommended to me, but the Energizers I bought are still working just fine, and last plenty long enough for me.

Of course, I'm not doing all day intensive photo shoots or anything, but I have gone out all day, shooting with my macro lens, using flash 90% of the time, and not even had to change the batteries when I get home.  I'm changing my batteries maybe once every couple of weeks now instead of every 3 hours.


----------



## KmH

Don't store batteries in your speedlights for more than a week or 2.

If you leave them in longer you can have corrosion issues in the speedlight's battery compartment.

Also, if a speedlight hasn't been used in several weeks, the main flash capacitor will under go some changes such that it won't deliver full power when first used again. The capacitor needs to be re-formed. Re-form the main capacitor by firing the speedlight at it's full power setting 5 to 10 times. That will reverse the changes that occur in the capacitor from an extended period of non-use.


----------



## sm4him

That's good to know, KmH, thanks.

I do usually take my batteries out of my flash if I don't think I'll be using it soon--but generally speaking, I use it at least every other day. Should I just take the batteries out of it at night anyway, and put them in the next time I use it?
I would NEVER have known the other information about the capacitor--I would have just figured my flash had turned into a doorstop.   So, good to know.


----------



## 12sndsgood

dont want to steal your post sm4him, but since so many people are talking about the enterloops on there off camera flash, has anyone used enerloops on vivitar 285's?  i bought some and were going to use them in all my flashes, there currently in my sb-900 but the vivitar manual I believe said not to use those type batteries, just wondering if anyone has or not.


----------



## EDL

I've had numerous chargers, all the way from cheapo junk to an expensive MAHA brand (can't recall the model) and also cheap and expensive NiMH batteries and none of them last very long.  As for them not developing a memory, I don't believe it for one minute.  Every single one of my NiMH batteries developed memory when charged from a less than fully discharged state.

Usually within a period of about 4-6 months every battery (which was never heavily used or abused) would last less than 40-50% time from full charge than when they were new.  I tried the full discharge/regeneration cycles, slow charging, etc and it made no difference.  6 months and they didn't work worth a hoot anymore.  

I have a Milwaukee brand drill/driver that came with NiMH batteries and they too were junk in about 6 months.  Batteries fully charge and in less than 10 screws driven needed charging again.  Did the full discharge/recycle/regen thing (the charger is supposed to "condition" the batteries) but it had no effect.  My old Bosch drill/driver with NiCAD batteries (8 years old) still gets a good charge and will run rings around the NiMH batteries in my 1.5 year old Milwaukee.  

I was pretty upset with all this at one point because I sank a lot of money in NiMH batteries and chargers and I've been all over forums in the past on this and it seems many are in the same boat as I am and many are singing the praises of NiMH.  I can't believe it is coincidence.  

Sorry to rain on any parades here, but I am not impressed with NiMH at all.  At least not in my experience.


----------



## Tony S

I didn't read the rest of the responses, but you cannot go wrong with PowerEx batteries by Maha Energy. They may cost a bit more up front, but they easily pay for themselves. I've had my 4 sets for almost 5 years and they still go strong and have only dropped their power charge down to 2500mh on average from the original 2700. Add in a set or two of their Immedion batteries so you have some sets that will hold their charge to lay in the bottom of the camera bag just in case.
MAHA / POWEREX 2700mAh NiMH Rechargeable AA Batteries 4pc Pack w/ Carrying Case

Get one of the charger/reconditioners to go with them and it will be a very long time before you ever buy batteries again... MAHA / POWEREX MH-C9000 WizardOne Charger-Analyzer for 4 AA / AAA


Ohhh, and on the note of batteries being left in the flash. I've found that if I use the flash, turn it off and leave the batteries in it with the flash off they die off quickly. But if I use the flash, turn it off, then open and close the battery door they hold their charge longer. This is with both 580EX II that I have.


----------



## KmH

sm4him said:


> That's good to know, KmH, thanks.
> 
> I would NEVER have known the other information about the capacitor--I would have just figured my flash had turned into a doorstop.   So, good to know.


To be a photographer, it helps if you learn about all the subjects that relate to photography. 

Capacitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have you ever wondered how a pixel works?:
Active pixel sensor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:
			
		

> Absolutely; just about any decent rechargeable will be multitudes better than regular batteries. I keep meaning to buy some "better" batteries and a better charger that were recommended to me, but the Energizers I bought are still working just fine, and last plenty long enough for me.
> 
> Of course, I'm not doing all day intensive photo shoots or anything, but I have gone out all day, shooting with my macro lens, using flash 90% of the time, and not even had to change the batteries when I get home.  I'm changing my batteries maybe once every couple of weeks now instead of every 3 hours.



Thanks for the update. I read the reviews online and figured I would see how you liked the energizers. I went with Duracell for now but think I'm eventually going to try the envelops. I also purchased a sb700. I'm hoping it's a little more user friendly than the yougnuo 560s. 
Kmh, thanks for the additional info on flashes. I wouldn't have ever known that and certainly would have ruined at least one of the flashes.


----------



## mjhoward

Spoe said:


> Eneloop from Sanyo. One of the top, if not the best rechargeable batteries around right now. They also can hold the charge a _very_ long time, so you don't have to worry about them draining when not being used.



Cannot agree with this more.  I've probably got 30 Eneloop batteries for my speedlights and they are fantastic.  Not only do you get much higher capacity out of them (they last longer) but I notice a significant boost in recycle time. I want to say at full power I noticed recycling a full second faster.


----------



## jrizal

Eneloops come at a premium but arguably the best ones around and well worth the premium.


----------

